# New to Bow Hunting



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Well I am finally going to start bow hunting, just bought my first bow some weeks back and have been practicing everyday and I think I'm ready to kill my first deer with a bow. Will see what happens come Oct. 1 hopefully I don't get buck fever to bad being that close to em.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wishing you LUCK


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats. taking a deer with a bow is a rush. 

Practice practice practice. Start shooting out of your stand and deer shaped targets and practice shots at angles and mentally work through how you are going to draw the bow without that deer seeing you.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The very first time I bow hunted when I was 15, I had a 160 class nontypical monster with way too many points to count walk by at 10 yards. I had buck fever so bad the arrow was bouncing around on the rest and I missed him by a mile. I've been hooked on bowhunting ever since and enjoy a slight touch of buck fever...just have to learn to control the adrenaline rush.

Lots of advice for beginners on this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1660602


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

If your gonna hunt from a elevated stand, you need to shoot from there some. You will need to learn to bend at waist, if you don't you WILL shoot high. I have always told first time hunters to shoot the first thing that sticks it's head in a corn pile and get that one behind ya.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

All good advice. My very first miss I got too excited on an average East Texas 8 point when I was 13. I had already killed a doe and was a very good shot. Everything was correct and I could shoot for hours without getting too tired. I tried to draw and couldn't even get my bow fully drawn. I was literally weakened by buck fever. I turned my body a bit and opened my hand a bit to get the bow to break over. When It did my elbow hit the tree behind me and I tapped the release trigger. Arrow flew 10 feet over his back. He flinched but didn't bolt. I almost got another arrow nocked before he decided it was time to leave. He hopped out to 80 yards and then walked off slowly. You wanna talk about devastating, watching this deer walk away for 10 minutes... 

Good luck. If you can control the nerves you will be fine. We all started somewhere. I do especially like the advice of killing the first legal deer you can to get it behind you. Something else that happens to new bowhunters is getting excited and just putting all your pins on his side and releasing. Remember don't rush the shot or take a bad shot. If you miss or wound him you may never see him again. If you pass the shot you very well could get another chance down the road.


----------

